

A case against CoffeeScript - koide
http://ryanflorence.com/2011/case-against-coffeescript/

======
sj4nz
I'm looking forward to the SourceMap (SMAP) [See:
[http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/08/debug-languages-on-
javascr...](http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/08/debug-languages-on-javascript-
vm) ] extensions, which will help developers debug CoffeeScript,
IcedCoffeeScript or any other possible meta-langauge built upon JavaScript.
For me, I'll continue writing what I need in CoffeeScript and always keep in
mind the ASI problem—and avoid idioms that use it.

I don't much like the implicit function invocation feature of CoffeeScript so
I always include parenthesis to explicitly indicate my intent to invoke a
function.

